# Where are the big booty stories?



## Steatopygous (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Here in the library forum have a lot of great booty stories. But unfortunately it is difficult to find new stories qith this content (beatiful girl with butt fat gain tendency and magical pill or liquid to do this). 
So I was thinking if you can tell me where I can find more that stories.

Can you help me?

Thank you.

Steatopygous


----------



## Billyjoe (Nov 26, 2007)

I've written a lot of butt gain stories as it is my favourite type of weight gain.

Check it out on my site: http://fat-mel.tripod.com/

The Melissa series is mostly butt gain, but a lot of my others have butt gain as well. Denise and Jackie, Wynita in particular.

Hope that interests you.


----------



## largehipslover (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Steatopygous (great name BTW :bow: ),
I write a lot of booty stories although I don't do weight gain. My stories usually feature extreme hourglass women (80"+ hips), although I have written a few about smaller BBWs... for instance my "Big Butt Queen" story has a rather slender BBW as well as a much bigger woman 

I also write random thoughts on my favorite subjects: curves, hips, breasts, jiggling, cellulite, softness, sweetness and seduction...

My stories focus on descriptions and building a mood, not so much on plot development... for me the actual curves of a BBW _are_ the plot! 

You can find everything at
http://fatcurvystories.wordpress.com


----------

